# Protecting granite countertops when installing backsplash???



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi.
I am getting ready to put up a backsplash using a modified thinset. (also prepping with Primer T solution.) This is over new granite counters.
To protect them, my plan is to use wide blue tape to fasten 6 mil plastic over the counter and down to the floor (with slack so they don't pull off when stepped on.) I will cover the remaining floor as well... and use some drop cloths too.

Question:* Will the blue tape be enough to prevent the thin-set from getting into or bonding to the countertop? If so, then what if I double up or triple up on it?

How about the Primer T I will be using to prep the walls???

Is there a better way? A better tape to use to protect the counter at the wall and hold the drop plastic in place?*


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wraiththe said:


> Hi.
> I am getting ready to put up a backsplash using a modified thinset. (also prepping with Primer T solution.) This is over new granite counters.
> To protect them, my plan is to use wide blue tape to fasten 6 mil plastic over the counter and down to the floor (with slack so they don't pull off when stepped on.) I will cover the remaining floor as well... and use some drop cloths too.
> 
> ...



Your plan will be fine.


ED


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Blue tape will be fine. Thinset will not stick to the granite, it will scrape off easily when dry. When I tile a backsplash, the first row of blue tape is set out from the wall about half the thickness of the tile you are using. It keeps the tape from getting embedded in any thickset making it easy to remove the tape when done. I also get some thin cardboard (1/16" thick) and cut a bunch of small pieces out of it, about 1" x 1 1/2". I use them for spacers to set the first row of tile on. Once you're done and they're removed, it leaves a nice narrow area to caulk where the caulk can get between the tile and granite top. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks. 
Do you think I need to use a mesh when I build this back up with Joint compound? 

I wound up moving the receptacles so they are all the same height. Had to move one over 1.25" too. I plan on using joint compound to level the walls back up around the outlets, then sand lightly, primer T, and start placing the tile.















These picture are pretty distorted. Used a laser level to make them all the same height. Placed the boxes out more too.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

wraiththe said:


> Thanks.
> Do you think I need to use a mesh when I build this back up with Joint compound?
> 
> I wound up moving the receptacles so they are all the same height. Had to move one over 1.25" too. I plan on using joint compound to level the walls back up around the outlets, then sand lightly, primer T, and start placing the tile.
> ...


Glad to see you checked and fixed the outlets, that's something else I do that I forgot to mention. A piece of mesh tape over your joints won't hurt, I use it all the time. One thing I would recommend is to use the hot mix joint compound with the mesh tape. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

